

Interactive Network Packet Builder - r4um
http://wirefloss.com/wireit/

======
eric_bullington
Very cool project. It would be even cooler if you could actually _send_ your
hand-crafted packets to a modifiable host/IP once you're done. To test if the
user actually succeeded in creating a valid packet.

~~~
thiagoc
Yeah, that would be nice!

~~~
wirefloss
The complete Python based graphical scripting environment with import/edit of
Pcap files and other goodies beta is scheduled for release in mid-to-end of
July. If you want to be a beta tester, follow @wirefloss on twitter.

------
fenesiistvan
Great tool.

A clear text output box would be fine (since there are a few text based
protocol which could be handled more easily if we would have clear text
instead of hex).

~~~
eric_bullington
>A clear text output box would be fine

Or allow user to toggle between them.

~~~
wirefloss
Yep, it's all there already :). See my comments about beta release above.

------
wirefloss
Say u have a single packet Pcap, with a multi-layer binary encoded packet.
Click the button, get a complete editable stack graph pre-populated with
values from the packet. Edit layers _in concert_ (no annoying Copy/Paste
between layers as in wirefloss.com). When done, click and auto-generate a
Python code stub sending the new packet to a wire. Coming soon!

------
lsaferite
Any chance there is an open source repo for this somewhere?

~~~
wirefloss
Oh, well... no :(. The tool will be free, but it's not going to be open
source. At least, not initially.

